# Echo Blower



## mc91b/1 (Jun 24, 2006)

Hi,

How do you remove the flywheel? Is a puller required?
Model pb-1000.

Thanks.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

I just tap on the end of the crankshaft while holding on to the flywheel with a hard plastic hammer.


----------



## mc91b/1 (Jun 24, 2006)

Ok, I will give that a try.

Thanks.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Be careful when taking the flywheel nut off or putting it back on. DO NOT HOLD THE FLYWHEEL while loosening or tightening the flywheel nut! The flywheel key is built into the flywheel and will shear off when you hold the flywheel to tighten or loosen the nut. Use a piston stop.

ASK ME HOW I KNOW.... :drunk:


----------

